# Windows 10 on Nokia Lumia 920 (059R7Z0 / RM821_eu_croatia_511)?



## ChrisX930 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I want to install Windows Phone/Mobile 10 on my Nokia Lumia 920 and tried some Tutorials already.
I always stuck on the "NOKIA"-Bootlogo after installing Windows 10.

I did the following steps:
- Downloaded WPInternals 1.2
- unlocked bootloader with _RM821_3051.50009.1424.0004_RETAIL_eu_croatia_511_04_445648_prd_signed.ffu_, _FAST8960_PHI.hex_ & _Engineering-SBL3-Lumia-920.bin_
- Made a Backup of all my Files (with W8.1)
- Used "Platform => Flash => Custom ROM" to install Lumia_920_RM_821_10.0.14393.67_windowsmania / WIN10_10.0.10586.36_LUMIA_920 (tried both)
- Flashing worked fine, After finishing, Lumia displayed green screen with NOKIA Logo.
- After Reboot it stucked on NOKIA Logo (black Screen). 

Did I something wrong?
How can I install Windows 10 on my Nokia Lumia 920?


Here are some information about my Lumia:
PhoneFirmwareRevision: 3051.50009.1424.0004
PhoneHardwareRevision: 6.5.0.4
PhoneHardwareVariant: RM-821
PhoneManufacturer: NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName: RM-821_eu_croatia_511
PhoneMobileOperatorDisplayName: Sw variant Adriatic CV
PhoneMobileOperatorName: 000-33
PhoneModelName: Lumia 920


Please help me out with this qwq


----------



## dxdy (Feb 4, 2017)

you tried hard reset with key combination?

Press and hold the following buttons Camera + Volume down + Power until your phone vibrates, then release only the Power key and keep pressing the Camera + Volume down for a couple of seconds 4-5s until the phone reboots..

or Press Volume DOWN and keep pressing it while you connect the charger until you see an exclamation mark!
Press - in this order - Volume UP - Volume DOWN - POWER - VOLUME DOWN.
Your phone will reset and reboot. Pls be patient during the reset process.

i put custom ROM without problem to croatian Lumia 920... i not have any problem with upgrade

only what now on mind is to try change retail FFU to poland ROM maybe???
https://mega.nz/#!gQBx1QCC!rTmQfIERgIShuWSfPQKb9MHgnRyPzmqsXPWfUUiWm4o


----------



## dxdy (Feb 5, 2017)

just now i unlocked one 920... and yes after boot unlock started to bootloop reset... press and hold volume minus, after exclamation Volume up, Volume minus, power, volume minus and is fixed...

if not help, start WDRT and flash original SW again


----------

